# Update for profile



## reformedman (May 5, 2007)

Just curious if you can add a fix for the "*church position*" option.
I just received the position of Sunday School teacher for the older children in my church and I noticed that there isn't an option for it. Any chance I can eat a little humble-pie here?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 6, 2007)

The positions are for recognized offices within Reformed Confessions.


----------

